# I don't even know how to describe this guys religion...



## Jonathan (Apr 17, 2005)

Ok, my friend and I used to play this game online, it used to be fun, however language became an issue as its crowd grew bigger... my friend then started a topic about language... and before we knew it, it was a full fledged discussion on religion... The guy then asked us about blessings and prayer (also about halos in pictures of Jesus)... he immediately claimed that our answers were incorrect... listen to his answer. 



> What I notice in your answers is that they are extremely vague. I know its difficult to explain everything in one hit here in this forum. Though I was looking to find out some exact proveable information from you guys. My 'assumption' is that you are both answering from a position of faith and beleif. Which is somewhat different from full direct experiential understanding of whats involved in the subject matter.
> 
> You believe strongly that it's true but you don't quite know first hand if it in fact is which is fine because each of us know that in order to really 'know' about something, you have to experience that something first hand. Until that occurs then it's vague guess work and textbook ramblings.
> 
> ...



I don't know whether to laugh or cry, how would you respond?


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 17, 2005)

Just for clarification, (so you know the prior conversation), we were discussing what other religions say concerning sin, and how our sin can be reconciled. This man then took with issue with us saying we would pray for him. He then asked us three questions, "What is a blessing, prayer, and a halo?" 

I answered each to the best of my knowledge, and he gave me this as a reply to my Bible oriented answers. He also told me to leave the "heresay bible jargon" out of the conversation... I don't know where to take the conversation now. Ideas?


----------



## turmeric (Apr 17, 2005)

Tell him you can't discuss your beliefs without the primary source of them - the Scriptures-and if he isn't willing to do that, shake the proverbial dust off your feet and change the subject. He shouldn't be allowed to "evangelize" you if he isn't willing for you to do the same. Sounds like metaphysical new-age mishmash to me! He's describing metaphysical healing techniques.

It's amazing how carnal some "spiritual" people can be! Notice it's all about the body. That's because his spirit is dead and he really hasn't understood what it's like to have a live spirit. NOW, who hasn't ridden the bike?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 18, 2005)

How about simply asking him some more of what he believes ?

Listen and don't seek to 'answer' right away. Keep asking questions, note inconsistencies.... and then start dissecting what they believe and showing them the inconsistency of their worldview. Do it, again, by asking leading questions. I'll take some time and give examples soon.

This will teach you how to relate to people much better. It's easy to talk to other believers and folks who share like faith or similar faith. But when folks start from a different worldview, presenting from scripture exclusively will not get you anywhere. "I reject your Bible." Then what ? Matthew 28:19-20, 1 Peter 3:15 and Jude 3 don't say only present to people with a similar worldview to yours nor to expect them to simply 'roll over' and accept everything you say as authoratative automatically.

There are plenty of folks we will run into who we have to approach from an Acts 17 perspective and not an Acts 13 perspective. Do not be so quick to 'shake the dust off of your feet' at them (I've been guilty of this myself).

Look over on CHBC's website for a Henry Forum talk from Michael Ramsden called 'Is Christianity Arrogant' and take a listen to it. It should be from around May of last year or so.

Look also on Covenant Life's website in the singles' ministry section and take a listen at the OneLife audio series (it's on evangelism). Eric Simmons lays out some good ways of engaging the culture with reformed thought.


----------

